# MUTCD QUESTION



## maximus808 (Mar 9, 2010)

Do you any typical MUTCD questions that may be encountered?

Such as questions dealing with a school zone or temporary traffic contorl, etc?

I can't seem to find any study questions which refer to the MUTCD.

Thanks.


----------



## Dexman PE (Mar 9, 2010)

It depends on which exam you plan on taking. If you are taking transpo or construction then yes, you should expect a MUTCD question in the afternoon. Don't worry about memorizing the book, just get familiar with the glossary, index &amp; table of contents. A quick scan of the book so that you know how the book is laid out is helpful too.

Any other exam you shouldn't expect to see any MUTCD questions.


----------

